# Baseball spirit shirt: vinyl or plastisol transfer



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

I am doing about 10 no more than 20, spirit shirts for baseball fans. I am not sure which would be more cost effective, to vinyl cut the front design or go the plastisol transfer route. I will be ordering the numbers from Transfer Express. Here's the front design..


----------



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

Forgot to upload image in previous post..Here it is


----------



## Sadiego (Dec 5, 2012)

FM exp 15 cent transfers would work the best here i think all one color and the cheaper way to go im sure. Hope this helps


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

If you are using copyright art from Transfer Express it would not be a good idea to buy elsewhere......

As far as screen printing versus transfers, this would be a transfer order all the way....Shirts will get lost, damaged, etc. and with a few extra transfers you can fill in....


----------



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks I wasn't looking to buy from anywhere else. I would be ordering from TE. If vinyl was cheaper I'll cut out a design similar to this one.


----------



## DTGuser (Feb 25, 2013)

Definitely transfers... Good luck!


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

What is the size of the design?


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Dye Sub on dri fit poly


----------



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

Design is 12"x7". I will be using the 3/4 sleeve shirt either Anvil (100% cotton) or the Augusta (50%cotton/50%poly), dye sub wouldn't work.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

tyetshirt said:


> Design is 12"x7". I will be using the 3/4 sleeve shirt either Anvil (100% cotton) or the Augusta (50%cotton/50%poly), dye sub wouldn't work.


To be exact it would really depend on the size of vinyl roll you ordered. The larger the roll you choose to invest for inventory the lower your cost rate will be. If you sell the same color regularly then it is worth investing in a larger roll.

Assuming you order 15" wide vinyl and allowing for an additional inch for waste you would be using 8"x15" = 120 sq inches of vinyl for each job.

Unless you order in the smallest sized rolls, I would say your safe calculating at a cost of $.014 per square inch. 

120 x .014 = $1.68 cost of vinyl per shirt. 

If you do a lot of work in the same color and order in large rolls you may get the cost down to about .012 or $1.44 per shirt.

I use Specra Eco-Film from Imprintables and have been very pleased with it. You can find them listed under the preferred vendors list on the left side of this forum.

I don't know what you are currently paying for transfers, but this will help you better make a comparison.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

One more thing. in this example by using vinyl you would also be able to place very small or narrow designs sideways (next to the others) in order to take advantage of the waste. Just be sure if you do so that you still price each job accordingly including all waste. Just take advantage of the "free" vinyl you are gaining from doing this. It is a nice way to bump up your businesses gross profit margins a little. The only way I would calculate using that "waste vinyl" as part of the cost is if you were actually using it for the same job you were cutting at that time, and were just maximizing how you laid out the job before cutting. Each job should stand on it's own as far as cost and profits.


----------

